# Emirates ID takes forever... ??



## nafets (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi, arrive on October 10

this is the system status: 
10-November-2013 - Card printed
20-October-2013 - Application sent for verification
20-October-2013 - Application created


I am still waiting for my Emirates ID, my HR tells me I need to wait till the system updates and after I have to pick it up from post office ?

:deadhorse:


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

yep thats right, but if you think its bad now...... you should have seen it when they first brought it in.... and made it compulsory there were people queuing outside for days......


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

nafets said:


> Hi, arrive on October 10
> 
> this is the system status:
> 10-November-2013 - Card printed
> ...


Phone the ID office, number on their website, and ask if the card is now at the post office. if it is just take the necessaty documents and go collect.


----------



## nafets (Oct 28, 2013)

thanks mate, just called and confirmed my card is sitting at post office since some time, went just now and picked it up.. yet the web site is still the same


----------



## cubon (Nov 23, 2012)

Emirates ID will be able to collected once your residence visa approved


----------

